# Two steps forward, One step back



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys

I haven't posted in this section before, but my aquatic world has been turned on its head an i thought i would share my dilemma.

Here is my introduction.... i have currently 4 tanks running. my beautiful tropical community:










my cool water community:









my divided fighter tank:
















and my red claw crab tank (2 red claws, 4 minnows and 2ft tank) but i haven't got any pictures of that, its got a land section and a plated water section, it looks like a tropical rain forest.

anyway...... heres the dilemma.....

my large tropical external filter has come to the end of its days. i cant afford to splash on a new one, and i am struggling to maintain the tank at the level i am used to due to an injury that has caused nerve damage in my neck and shoulder. 
so today i made the difficult decision to gut the tank and sell it on. 

Also, my divided fighter tank now only has one betta occupant as the other one has passed on, So i am planning on putting my betta in a smaller tank and putting it in my bedroom, this has given me the oppertunity to remove the divider and keep some of my beautfil tropicals to make the parting less painful.

however i am now struggling to decide who and what to keep, i have had this lot for 4 years.

the fish in the large tropical tank are as follows: ~(the ones i dont keep will be donated to merrist wood animal college)
> 2 large rainbow fish
>2 dwarf Gouramis (orange and blue)
>I female albino BN
>1 male BN
> 2 botia dario
>about 6 guppies mixed sex
>6 neon tetras green
>6 cardinals blue
>2 nerite snails
>3 ammano shrimp
> 1 platy
>4 albino corydoras
>3 bronze corydoras
> 1 gold ringed butterfly sucker
>1 ramshorn snail

i think thats all of them but im probably forgetting some.

what ones do i keep? they will be going in a 2 and a half foot by 1 foot bowed tank reaching to 1 and a half feet in the middle.

i will also use this thread to show off my new betta tank when he moves, and the new tropical community that i create.

Laura


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

what size will the fighter tank be without the divider???


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a filter you can have, i downsized my tank too, one fish left , not worth the 2 foot, then you can keep all of them!

i'm in west sussex btw so its not too far!

i also have a spare heater and a spare 10 litre tank too, will give away or sell


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

the fighter tank is two and a half foot without the divider.

i will PM you now Rawls.... i would love to keep them all


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

looks like the filters won be right. anyone suggest what fish to keep hold of?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd just keep the tetras and the cory's


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd keep the shrimp, snails, cardinals, neons and corys. Give or take....


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

It turns out my filter was still alive, i had just set it up wrong. :whistling2:

however i have decided i cant cope with the giant tank anymore and i have gone ahead with the downsize,

which means i now have the large tank to part with

I am open to offers on it, collection egham area.

its advertised in the classifieds.

thanks for your help guys. :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

good luck with that


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

cheers hun x


----------

